# 60D!!!



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 1, 2013)

Bought a 60D finally!! who has one?


----------



## Flyhigh (Jan 1, 2013)

I do


----------



## bratkinson (Jan 2, 2013)

Just sold it to help pay for my new 5D3.  I had a bad case of 'full frame' itch...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats Sami! I love mine! Enjoy


----------



## nathfromslg (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah I have that 600D/10 

congrats


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats on the new camera body!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats!!! My shooting partner uses the 60D. It's a good machine!!! LOADS of features, and good image quality at sane ISO values.


----------



## Juan A (Jan 4, 2013)

I have one.   I upgraded to it from an xsi and could not be happier


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 4, 2013)

I like my 60D... But not as much as my D7000. Although I wish my D7k had a AF-ON like the 60D has.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 5, 2013)

Juan A said:
			
		

> I have one.   I upgraded to it from an xsi and could not be happier



That's what I upgraded from!!!
The 60d comes by FedEx Monday


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 5, 2013)

Gratz.  The 60D is a great camera.

I have a 60Da -- it's a special edition of the 60D designed for astrophotography (It has a different IR filter which allows about three times as much light to pass in the Hydrogen alpha wavelength.  That really helps when doing deep-space photos.)


----------



## Raydar (Jan 6, 2013)

I LOVE my 60D. I was using a canon XS for quite some time now and just recently bought a 60D. Best investment EVAR!!!
Now, i'm starting to save up for lens


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 7, 2013)

Pretty sad today.. Been waiting around for fed ex to come. Hasn't yet.


----------



## EvanCalo (Jan 7, 2013)

I am most likely going to buy one in the next 2 weeks ;-)   hows the video on it?


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 8, 2013)

EvanCalo said:
			
		

> I am most likely going to buy one in the next 2 weeks ;-)   hows the video on it?



Haven't tried it! Just recieved it today.
I'll let you know  the camera all together is so amazing and definitely an upgrade!


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 9, 2013)

EvanCalo said:
			
		

> I am most likely going to buy one in the next 2 weeks ;-)   hows the video on it?



I'll just say, pictures, and video, amazing.


----------



## vtf (Jan 9, 2013)

My next Ebay purchase.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 9, 2013)

vtf said:
			
		

> My next Ebay purchase.



Good choice


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have one plus a 5D3. Thought I might sell the 60D but I do like the camera and it has it's uses so I probably will keep it. I'm thinking it might work in street photography better than the 5D. It takes great pictures....


----------



## Wannagetbetter (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a 60d and really like it. Has served me well.

Don't know why some people slam it.....oh yeah, they don't own one.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 10, 2013)

I like mine...okay...

Honestly the most attractive feature is the hinged LCD. The image quality is mediocre and has a very digital feel to the photos, while my 1D's photos feel more organic. Not to mention that my 1D's color reproduction is sooo much better.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 10, 2013)

Those of you who have it.. What is the best format for quality of pictures?
Like the raw and whatever


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 10, 2013)

if you could please say exactly what yours is set too.. I'm slow


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, for the best quality RAW is the way to go. It requires processing of the image after you take it though.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 10, 2013)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> Yes, for the best quality RAW is the way to go. It requires processing of the image after you take it though.



Really? Cause it was on raw and it seemed very noisy


----------



## ducatiman1967 (Jan 11, 2013)

I sold my 7D to help fund my 5D3 and later picked up a 60D for my wife. Her primary use is for video , but now she has started playing with photography.  We love the feel of the 60D but I've noticed all my lens are back focusing so I'll be sending it into Canon under warranty . But as for feel in the hands it awesome!


----------



## EvanCalo (Jan 11, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> EvanCalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome.  Im super excited to get mine...   very glad to hear your enjoying your new DSLR


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 11, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JPEG applies more noise reduction than RAW because the camera is doing all of the processing itself. You can turn noise reduction to its lowest setting but the camera still applies a certain amount typically. It also tends to add contrast and sharpness to the JPEG files that it doesn't do (as much) to RAW files.

The reason to use RAW is because you have almost complete control of what you want to do. If you like the noise, then you can leave it, but if you don't like it then you can use noise reduction software.

RAW files will typically be noisier right after the camera, but you have more editing latitude to do all kinds of adjustments without handing over too much control to the camera itself.

If you look at a RAW file at high ISO compared to a JPEG, I'll bet you $100 that the RAW file has more detail.


----------



## cloudyview (Jan 17, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that Rex already replied, but I'll weigh in a bit more...this also may only make sense if you're of a certain age....if you're too young this analogy might be lost anyway...

Think of RAW as having the undeveloped film still in the camera. You have complete control over the eventual prints, because you literally have the raw data from the sensor. There is no contrast adjustment, no noise reduction, no sharpening. You have a lot more control over white balance when shooting RAW as well.

Once it's been converted to jpg in the camera, there's very little you can alter without introducing a fair amoung of noise from whatever program you're using. 


With all that said, storage of RAW files can become a bit unmanageable when you're taking 10's to 100's at a time and they're 25-30 MB's a piece. I personally don't shoot RAW, there have been times where it could definitely have made a shot better, but I've been mostly quite happy with my shots SOOC(straight out of camera).

I'm shooting with a T3i, fwiw, so same sensor, but with some different buttons


----------



## poker_jake (Jan 17, 2013)

Had one, went to Nikon


----------



## schim24 (Jan 17, 2013)

I just picked one up about a month ago and love it, enjoy!!!


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 2, 2013)

ME Too...No proplems with focus,it is dead on unless I screw up,shoot raw+jpeg most of the time and now selling for $699 at B@H it is a steal.


----------



## PagesPhotography (Feb 4, 2013)

We've got a 60D, it is VERY well loved by us!

the swivel screen is probably most important to us haha, it's the camera we grab when hiking/traveling


----------

